# Custom PPI Art Series - Lets talk sexy..



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

I dont really agree with changing something that was so stunning to begin with, but these guy did seem to do a decent job:

*blue art series amps:*
PPI Precision Power Art Custom Candy Paint Job A404 and A300 2 Both Amps Used | eBay

*6 channel art series amp - RARE*
Precision Power PPI Art RARE AX606 2 Monster Amp | eBay

*Squeaky clean pair*
Precision Power Art Series Oldschool Amp Set A600 2 A404 2 PPI Sq Clean | eBay

*Black was always my favorite:*
Precision Power PPI A404 Art Series Black | eBay


*Small collection worth looking at*
Precision Power A600 A200 A100 Art Series Car Amplifiers FRX 322 Crossover | eBay


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

those blue ones look pretty nice. if it wouldn't destroy my ability to look out of my back window i would consider getting them


----------



## jdoug (Nov 26, 2007)

I agree that he did a nice job, but like you I also agree that the original ones were nice enough not to need any "modifying."


----------



## emperorjj1 (Sep 10, 2008)

true but hopefully when he repainted them the ones he had were in bad shape. i repainted 2 white art series but they were in pretty bad shape so


----------

